# Cowboys Gameday



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Its always fun living in Dallas area on Cowboys gameday. People do tend to go a little crazy for it, but sometimes you get to see something real cool. Like a bulldog wearing a cowboys jersey coming into Petco. Haha. That was one of the more acceptable dog "outfits" I have ever actually seen anyone dress their dog in. Haha. I would have tried to take a picture but didn't want the owners to get upset.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

nobody here cares about the Cowgirls. hopefully that Bull dog tears you a new one.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Hey I have never really been a huge football fan and I'm really not all that big of a Cowboys fan (unless my father in-law asks me. Haha.) I just thought it was funny that the man and his dog were matching.


----------



## Dr Dolittle (Aug 2, 2013)

NutroGeoff said:


> Hey I have never really been a huge football fan and I'm really not all that big of a Cowboys fan (unless my father in-law asks me. Haha.) I just thought it was funny that the man and his dog were matching.


LOL! I was stationed in TX for awhile so I love seeing the Cowboys lose! LOL! You either love them or hate them I guess! But bringing them up is dangerous, as you have now discovered! LOL! Almost as emotional as talking raw!


----------



## britt0325 (Jul 11, 2013)

Football season gets kind of heated around here lol. I'm a Giants fan, my SO is a Jets fan, and his brother is a Cowboys fan. It's not safe for us to watch games together. 

I kind of made the mistake of picking on my SO last year about How horrible the Jets were doing, yeah well let's just say he's getting some payback at the moment. *hangs head in shame*


----------



## Dr Dolittle (Aug 2, 2013)

I grew up next to Giants stadium (the first one) so always been a Giants fan, but now in CO so was for The broncos in the last game. Sure didn't want to see the Giants do so poorly. I hate to see any team do poorly....except for the Cowboys and Filthadelphia and the dog killer, Vick!


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Haha. Yeahhh I really don't care either way. I am much more of a baseball fan. My San Francisco Giants aren't doing too well this year though.


----------



## Dr Dolittle (Aug 2, 2013)

NutroGeoff said:


> Haha. Yeahhh I really don't care either way. I am much more of a baseball fan. My San Francisco Giants aren't doing too well this year though.


I would rather watch my dogs sleep than watch a baseball game!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> nobody here cares about the Cowgirls. hopefully that Bull dog tears you a new one.


Wow..... that was harsh. What is wrong with people? How come as a society we have become so mean?

And for the record I to like baseball much better than football. Strange I know.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Dr Dolittle said:


> I would rather watch my dogs sleep than watch a baseball game!


Haha. I don't blame you. They can get rather boring sometimes.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Herzo said:


> Wow..... that was harsh. What is wrong with people? How come as a society we have become so mean?
> 
> And for the record I to like baseball much better than football. Strange I know.



Haha. People do get rather touchy about their football teams. Haha. And I played baseball all throughout school so I was always much more interested in those games.


----------

